# My first animated SIG - lol



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried to do one involving MMA, but it's harder than i thought!
To find the right renders and know what to do with them...

Oo well..

Here it is 










_EDITED_


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Its pretty good actually limba, keep working on some more and see what you get


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

nice. maybe make it a bit smoother by increasing the number of transitions of the flames?


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

great work man :thumb03:
Have you found the FPS/timing? You could really change the look/animation with it.

I have seen some amazing Sigs being used by people on here these days.

Your skillz are top-notch man!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is pretty sweet Limba!


----------

